# Finally...Spoon-Fly



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

Lt 25, Custom MV 
25 Merc 2 stroke
Custom 3 blade prop (Thanks to Capt Ron)
#55 trolling motor with remote
Poling Platform
Push Pole
Lights
Bilge pump
Electrical panel, installed upside down so the off position is UP...decreases the chances of catching a flyline on a switch.
WANG Anchor
Tiller Piller (Thanks to Joe Welbourn)

33mph with one, 31 with two on board.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Gotta love it


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful boat Bob! Clean and simple. I love it.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful, clean fishin' machine [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
Congrats!!!


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks like a keeper Bob! [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great shots. Different angle than most. I like it.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

sweet! Saw it up close and personal at the SkiffShop, Bob's got it set up clean and simple for sure.


----------



## knot2lo (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Beautiful boat!


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Very good looking boat. Simple and uncluttered- the way it should be!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

[smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] very nice bote. Very simple. very elegant (unlike my smilies!)


----------



## knot2lo (Jul 16, 2008)

That is one sweet ghennoe. Great color choice and rigged perfect.


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks guys! :


----------

